# Robbie Williams - Simon Emmett Photoshoot 2009 for GQ (x1)



## Claudia (23 Juli 2010)

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-6450791/1493281.jpg.html]

[/URL]​


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

*Robbie looks cool Thanks Claudia *


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## Q (23 Juli 2010)

jep, cool ist er ja! :thx:


----------



## DanielCraigFan (31 Juli 2010)

Totally Cool!!!


----------



## baby12 (2 Aug. 2010)

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Redluna (7 Sep. 2010)

:thx:
Der Fifi auf seinem Arm ist der Abschuss rofl3


----------

